# Housing of Centipedes



## pinkfoot (Sep 23, 2006)

I've read that 30 x 20 x 20cm is a good size for a Centipede tank, but with the limited space we have in our homes, I'd like to know what size tanks you guys use?

Obviously size of the centipede is a factor, but as my recent acquisitions are from 5cm to 11cm, I was hoping you'd be able to help.

Does species play a factor?


----------



## rex_arachne (Sep 23, 2006)

i keep my 5 to 6 cm. 'pedes in glass or plastic jars (half gallon). of course this is just temporary.


----------



## dehaani (Sep 23, 2006)

pinkfoot said:


> Does species play a factor?


Very much so! I have an S. gigantea in a 45x45x60 enclosure and it seems just about right; especially since that pede loves to climb a lot.

I also have a tiny unknown Otostigminae species which is probably an adult at around 5cm, it's fine in one of those plastic Kritter Keeper/Pet Pal things.

For the usual Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Vietnamese giant), I think 30x30x20 would be about the absolute minimum. I have three de haani, one in 30x30x30 and two in 44x34x28 enclosures.


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2006)

I always folow a simple rule:
enclosure width = min. total lenght of centipede
enclosure lenght = min. total lenght of centipede x 2

some examples:
tank 40*25*27cm (for a 20cm Sc.subspinipes subspinipes)





tank 17*10*10cm (for a 8cm Sc.canidens)


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 23, 2006)

i keep pedes less than 2"/5cm in 1oz delicups (about 3-4cm tall and ~3cm wide)

i keep pedes less than 4"/10cm in 6-18 oz containers of various shapes and sizes. these containers are usually less than 1000cm^3. i have 3"/8cm centipedes in 12 dram vials and they molt and do fine in there. if i think the centipede is a female i keep in in a larger end jar that lets it burrow down

i keep pedes less than 6"/15cm long medium to large jars or 18oz+ containers. again if i think the centipede is female i will make sure it can burrow.

larger than 6" merits one of my 1gallon jugs.

i don't think i have any centipedes in "normal" cages

as far as species playing a factor, i differentiate between "wetter" and "drier" centipedes by the level of ventilation i provide. most of my centipedes have minimal ventilation, but drier species have more... sometimes much more venting


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 24, 2006)

Great stuff guys - thanks!


Here are some pics of my first 'pedes - I'd appreciate you confirming ID?



















Thanks again!:worship:


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 24, 2006)

come out of/through Tanzania?

that last guy looks like it might be a S. morsitans, not S. cingulata

and firstone , is that the one they said was Otostigmus?


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 25, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> come out of/through Tanzania?
> 
> that last guy looks like it might be a S. morsitans, not S. cingulata
> 
> and firstone , is that the one they said was Otostigmus?


*Caco*, they were sold to our local pet store by a British tarantula dealer, so I'm not sure on origin.

They called the first Scolopendra sp., (Neon Blue Leg) the second S. mortisans, (Blue ringed Tanzanian) and the third Scolopendra sp. (Black headed Tiger)

I went on to Vincent's site and found what I believe are the correct scientific names, though I'd like to check myself via the forums.

Hope this helps, some.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd say

Scolopendra mirabilis

Ethomostigmus trigonopodus (i don't know if i have EVER seen a dealer NOT sell these as S. morsitans... amusingly enough usually even when they do have a morsitans and have it labeled as something else)

S. morsitans


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 25, 2006)

I've had a look at a couple of S. morsitans pics, but my guy seems to have more tiger stripes..? And a really black head.:?


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 25, 2006)

pinkfoot said:


> I've had a look at a couple of S. morsitans pics, but my guy seems to have more tiger stripes..? And a really black head.:?


well, consider this, these are both morsitans











i would venture to say the instances when coloration is useful in centipedes can be counted one hand of a bad shop teacher

p.s. i can't seem to see your images anymore, pinkfoot


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 25, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> well, consider this, these are both morsitans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They're visible to me..?! ;P 

Just in case, though...


----------



## scolomonster (Oct 25, 2006)

Don't you guys think that maybe, the bigger the container they're in the bigger they will grow? I know some animals grow to fit the size of they're surroundings. Well that's all from hearsay.


----------



## Caleb~ (Nov 30, 2006)

Not really, cuz then out in the wild, they'd grow fricken huge.


----------

